# I'm back.



## icmonsters (Sep 18, 2013)

I am also back. After two back surgeries I had to stop my heavy hauntings for a few years and it really was hard to take. Also my family dynamic changed and found myself without help with some of the heavier stuff which I could no longer do on my own, but I am now ready to take on again! However, there was some good stuff that came out of it. Since all I could do was hand out candy and shut down early, it left me time to hit the stores before midnight and take advantage of the sales before anyone else was out and about. I was at Walgreens with my basket full at 11 pm and still shopping by midnight. Then everything turned 75 percent off. Got lots of good stuff!!! And the next day I found that if you go to the CVS and Walgreens stores that are out of the way and less people shop at them, they still have lots of good stuff the next day. I got a lot of really good things at 75 percent off. I still have things I haven't unpacked from 3 years ago that I am finding now and it's really exciting. So, at least something good came from having to wait. But now, I am also back!! It's going to be a good year!!!


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

Great to have you back! If you don't mind me asking, what was wrong with your back? I may be young but I have arthritis in my back which I was born with along with scoliosis.


----------



## Monster Matt (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds good. Welcome back! After 2 years of being absent, i've just returned myself. I've always been a huge fan of Halloween. Can't wait to start posting more stuff!


----------

